# August Pic of the Month



## harrigab

c'mon lads and lasses, let's be having pics for august, there was a lot of entries last month, bet we can't beat that number


----------



## Joe c.

This is just too much fun


----------



## Joe c.

Maybee we should of named Bruno dancer or comet or even Rudolph !!!! Just having fun in the backyard.


----------



## getsome

Never mind that he's only pointing chickens in a coop. Focus on the fact that he's doing it ... like a boss!

~B


----------



## aliciavp

Lazlo laps up the winter sunshine!


----------



## Stigeweard

"hold still just for a second, please. Daddy wants a picture.. ooh uh-oh... well... got most of your face"


----------



## harrigab

our walk last sunday around aira force


----------



## number10

harrigab said:


> our walk last sunday around aira force
> 
> [/URL]
> [/quote]
> 
> Love that waterfall!


----------



## KayNineLuver

Hello,

After a long 6 week wait, we picked up our V pup Lexie yesterday. She is a true bundle of joy and fit right in with us. 

Here is my contribution to the Aug pic of the month....(she LOOOVESS the camera  )


----------



## Eddiemoto

Playing in the water at the beach today.


----------



## Ksana

Some really hard and fast run after a bird, in a hot day. I jut love those ears twisting in a weird way...


----------



## Ksana

Ball game is on. It is another hot day, but it feels great to retrieve a ball after cooling off in a river.


----------



## trevor1000

This is where we spend last week on vacation
This is the mighty Ottawa River, which is 1,271 kilometers in length.
Every night the boy was exhausted and slept like a log. (whoohoo)
He had a particular interest in the baby ducks splashing around , and the chipmunks, other dogs, the wind blowing leaves, seagulls, sticks, moths and basically anything that was on "HIS" beach.
And whoohoo again, im now a senior member.


----------



## redbirddog

Taking a break on a 8-mile-long morning hill hike. Bay Area fog in the background.
Happy trails, RBD


----------



## R E McCraith

Tre - I must 'V' PROUD - your pic says it all !!!!!!!!!


----------



## redbirddog

Vizslas have cat like paws it is said. They can climb trees.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2014/08/trees-and-vizslas.html


----------



## Canadian Expy

Both photos were taken this weekend down at the in-laws farm. No deer or turkey to be found, but Aspen had a blast running the property before the rain set in!


----------



## trevor1000

2nd pic fof Bacchus


----------



## oliveJosh12

Olive :-*


----------



## R E McCraith

PIKE's World


----------



## Saltwater Soul

*Truly Versatile Vizsla*

While Maddie hunts fur and fowl, here is a pic of her other side.


----------



## AcadianTornado

Taken this weekin Fundy National Park


----------



## R E McCraith

PIKE's Aug Pic - the rest of the story - went 2 club 2 mow the bird runs - PIKE ran the whole time - go across the road 2 Cedar Creek lake 2 cool him down - the sign always makes me SMILE - as long as there is a HORIZON there is no END for a 'V' - it's a great pic of PIKE - if you can see him ! this is his LIFE !!!!!!


----------



## MsRosie

We just moved to Massachusetts and yesterday we did a day trip to Cape Cod. We had a blast in the sand and waves and even met another Vizsla!


----------



## Darcy1311

My two pictures of Darcy taken today for the photo pic of the month..


----------



## Oquirrh the V

A great weekend in Colorado.


----------



## hcrowder

Boy do I love this dog


----------



## mlg1900

Ginger and Flash at the beach!


----------



## ZekieBoysMom

Caught sight of Zeke standing among the goldenrod looking so regal. Then, at that split second when I pressed the shutter...


----------



## sniper john

Walked in the room and found Dash daydreaming about his upcoming September Grouse hunting trip. Apparently he somehow got down some of my old bird hunting books and had been reading up on it all morning. Gotta love a book smart dog!  My entry for August.


----------



## einspänner

I think I can fit a few more red dogs on this couch.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

einspänner said:


> I think I can fit a few more red dogs on this couch.


Yeah, if this is any guide, you could get another 7 on. (Not my August entry - it's Carol Phelps', http://www.szizlin.com/ )


----------



## organicthoughts

The Yoffster


----------



## tknafox2

We have Churro back for a few days... Here are the two boys cooling off in the Neighborhood fountain after a nice long walk.
Pearl is looking on, but doesn't care to climb into the water.


----------



## ZekieBoysMom

The boy loves leaping into the wildflowers after the bugs. Those "small" milkweeds are 3 ft tall; the big one is nearly 5 ft..


----------



## harrigab

Ruby not too happy to have an audience at supper-time


----------



## aliciavp

Taken at the beach, just after his first real swim!


----------

